# Pastora by itself....



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Something I haven't done before, perhaps some of you have. I was spraying my fields today, I usually spray 24D and Pastora and surfactant.......started filling up the sprayer, with what I believe to be a 1/8 hp well pump, and had plenty of time to walk across the road (thnk driveway) and noticed the 100 acre field next to me was planted, usually has pnuts or cotton, neither of which is planted yet....check it out, hmmm we got little baby melon plants.......and windy conditions.......180o not in my favor.....so, figure I'll leave the 24D out of the mix, don't need to buy any watermelons right yet, Fourth of July....yes, now....no. So anybody spraying Pastora and surfactant alone? Already I noticed it didn't get the red(sour) weed like 24D, maybe given some time it will, it'll be wilted before you make another pass with 24D......most of those type of weeds we don't see after first cutting anyway, so no real problem, if it works out well in this "forced" test plot, may leave out the 24D everytime, save a dollar....
After surveying the field for about 30 min I went back and my 300 gal prayer was half full....or empty....thank god for slow pumps...


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

the red(sour) weed can be killed by limeing the field,the herbicide guys disagree but I guarantee it,a old wise farmer told me that an it works


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Dawg : Pastoria; Nicosulfron & Metsulfron are both very hard on mellons. But not as bad as 2,4,d & they don't drift as bad. If you used an antidrift additive, low pressure & big droplets you should be ok. If NOT you might have some problems.

scrapiron


----------

